# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Movies worth seeing

## pike

Do yourself a favour and go see...
Sherlock Holmes as it is a Four and a Half Star Movie.. 
Best movie i have seen in quite a while!

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah i agree, my husband saw it last wk and said it was awesome..........

----------


## pike

wonder why it was not mentioned at the globe awards
on another note , good to see Modern Family won the best TV comedy its very funny show

----------


## Philb1

Guy Ritchie's gotta be one of the best directors. Sherlock, Snatch, Rocknroller. Great movies

----------


## pike

Dont forget Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels

----------


## Domski

Or Swept Away  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dom

----------


## pike

War Horse was also good .. didnt know if i wanted to go and see the horse get hurt ( can handle people gettting killed but never was a fan of lassie ).. but Spielberg did it very well and it wasnt to confronting

----------


## Domski

I saw The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo the other week. Thought it was excellent.

Dom

----------


## pike

Watched the original it was very good . Was a little unsure but will now go to see the new one if its excellent.

----------


## Domski

I know a few people who've seen both and enjoyed the latest one. Guess I should watch the original.

Dom

----------


## legolas

how about real steel and mission impossible

----------


## Domski

Would like to see Mission Impossible. Not fussed about Real Steel I don't think. Did anyone see the Scorsese film Hugo? I wanted to go and see it but think it's finished at all my local cinemas now.

Dom

----------


## pike

Mission Impossible looses it way

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Dont forget Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels



Well, we might be able to if people would stop mentioning it.

----------


## Bob Phillips

Do yourselves a favour, see a grown-up film, Drive, Margin Call, or maybe The Artist.

----------


## Domski

Or watch what you enjoy and not worry about others thinking you're a bit of a child.

Works for me  :Smilie: 

Dom

----------


## Mordred

> Or watch what you enjoy and not worry about others thinking you're a bit of a child.
> 
> Works for me 
> 
> Dom



That works for me too.  While the following are not movies, I really liked them as tv shows (shown on Netflix).  The first is Jericho, which was an intriguing show about post nuclear bombings in the US.  To me, it depicted the goods and evils of mankind quite well in the face of devastation.  The second is Dexter, which is a sick but interesting show about a serial killer that only kills other serial killers or really bad people.  If you haven't seen either, I would suggest giving them a try.

----------


## pike

Must admit I do like a good independent drama film ..

----------


## Philb1

One mans rubbish is another mans treasure. Give me a Guy Ritchie film over those choices any day  :Wink:

----------


## Bob Phillips

> One mans rubbish is another mans treasure. Give me a Guy Ritchie film over those choices any day



If I had a Guy Ritchie movie, I would willingly give it to you, but no such dross crosses my palms.

----------


## Philb1

> If I had a Guy Ritchie movie, I would willingly give it to you, but no such dross crosses my palms.



We're all different, that's what makes the world the place it is.. Thanks for the offer. If I didn't already have them, I'd take you up on that  :Wink:

----------


## e4excel

Yeah Wow a section for Movies great..!

I like some good OLD BLACK & WHITE ENGLISH movies...

Specially some Sir Norman Wisdom movies..

I am loooking for 2 Movie Names that I have seen in the past...

OLD ENglish - Horror Movie with 4-5 DIfferent Horror Tales which starts in a Train Journey which has all elements of Horror--
Vampire, Werewolf,Monstrous Tree, an Artists Cut Hand etc..was shown on DoorDarshan DD-1 or DD-2 dont recall..!

Then one is Coloured movie which is set in old english times (country) one person has small tiny people who he uses to kill people as he has trained them...I presumed it was some Kirk Douglas movie but I m afraid it wasnt and dont remember these names it had come on TNT channel

Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## pike

anyone seen The Darkest Hour

----------


## snb

No, I wasn't able to, it was too dark  :Wink:

----------


## pike

good one 
Better than its before dawn

----------


## Mordred

Speaking of hotels, Being Human is an interesting show.

----------


## Philb1

Don't know about hotels. I saw the Hostel a few years ago. A tad gruesome

----------


## pike

Any one seen "The Iron Lady" 
Its either ballina 6pm 'The Darkest hour" or
Byron 4.40pm "The Iron Lady"
which one?

----------


## JapanDave

How to train your dragon!

And my Home Theater with the 14' wide screen!   :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 




Behind the screen.

----------


## pike

looks bigger , where is the popcorn machine?

----------


## JapanDave

No pop corn machine, but how about a beer server with beer on tap!

----------


## pike

Tooheys New?

----------


## JapanDave

Ha Ha...  Asahi super dry! But back in Aus I was a Crowny drinker. Gota love the crown.

----------


## pike

Hmmm ice cold Crownys

can you get Asahi here?

----------


## e4excel

Does anyone know how would I able able to find the names of those movies anywhere as I have already searched google with no results..

I really liked those movies but dont know their names..





> I am loooking for 2 Movie Names that I have seen in the past...
> 
> OLD ENglish - Horror Movie with 4-5 DIfferent Horror Tales which starts in a Train Journey which has all elements of Horror--
> Vampire, Werewolf,Monstrous Tree, an Artists Cut Hand etc..was shown on DoorDarshan DD-1 or DD-2 dont recall..!
> 
> Then one is Coloured movie which is set in old english times (country) one person has small tiny people who he uses to kill people as he has trained them...I presumed it was some Kirk Douglas movie but I m afraid it wasnt and dont remember these names it had come on TNT channel
> 
> Warm Regards
> e4excel

----------


## pike

Maybe they will know at a movie forum
http://movie-forumz.mobi/forumdisplay.php?f=128

----------


## TMS

e4excel:  Dr. Terror's House of Horrors (1965) is the first one.

----------


## pike

Here is a list of his movies
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirk_Douglas

----------


## e4excel

Thanks Pike I will try that forum too...
I thought if maybe someone who had seen the movie might just remember..

The Horror Movie was a real entertainer as it started with two people travelling in a train and sharing their horror tales..
There were all ingredients of Horror Movies such as WereWolf Vampire..but the most interesting of them was that there was this story of a Artist who draws a painting and conducts an exhibition where the critic actually criticises his work very poorly and then he goes into depression and meets up with an accident under the same critics car and dies but I dont remember clearly but his hands get chopped off and they try to avenge his death by following the critic and this movie I believe would be made in some 1950-1960 (~) as its B/W and Colour both for different stories..Then this chopped hand from the wrist keeps on following the critic and finally manages to get him killed..

There was also a tale of Killing Tree which keeps on growing tenetacles..

ALso was one tale in which one she-vampire is being tracked by a doctor who claims to be a vampire and manages to kill the Vampire but in the ned of this story they show that he wanted to kill her so that there would remain only one vampire in that area which is he himself..

Then I think there was a Werewolf tale..

Very good movie seen almost in the early 1990 when there was no cable TV in India and there were only 2 National Channels which used to show some good stuff.

Very difficult to remember the name as I missed the start of the movie and morover there are no records anywhere..

The other movie was shown on TNT and seemed very good with nice FX for a 1960-s movie...which had one person who was kind of sly evil person using some tiny lilliput kind of people to kill normal people..it seems that he has trained them in such a way they can kill..

I vaguely rembered to have the name in the cast for Kirk Douglas but It doesnt seem theres any such movie for him which goes like that..
I am sure someone would have seen this movie and remembers the name..

Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## e4excel

Thanks so mcuh thats absolutely right..TMShucks wow I was looking for the movie for so long..

Wish I can get the other one too...

----------


## pike

Let us know when you do

----------


## e4excel

Yeah Ofcourse...

I wish if i had remembered something more about this movie and not just that there tiny people trianed to kill people..

I trusted my instinct that there would be someone who would have enjoyed there movies from UK..

Like for isntance it would be easier for me to dig Indian Hindi CLassic movies even without wiki**** as some uncle or some grand-papa would know them..

Similary lot of people would know these movies...

I even like NOrman Wisdom Movies he was a great comedian and I really felt sad when he passed away in 2010..

Have some collection of his movies like the Man for the mOment and the Follow a Star..

Please if someone can guide me on this as I dont recall the complete movie like the first one..
Thanks Pike and TMShucks once again..

----------


## john55

or
The Party! 1968, Peter Sellers
Hachiko: A Dog's Story
...

----------


## e4excel

John, if you are referring to me then Im afraid hats not the movie..
Please ignore this comment if its not..

Thanks.

----------


## john55

hi e4excel,

I beg your pardon???
man, few days ago I was discussing with one of my coleague about this movie! this movie is what comedy is all about!!
end of conversation!
 :Frown:

----------


## e4excel

He was just terrific..SIr Norman Wisdom slapstick singing..great the yesteryear actors were great...they use to pput themselves for cinema..

Actuallly I had seen this movie just once on National TV and got bowled over with the funny scenes and the innocence of that time...

Watch the scene where he Dominates the Hight Table in the Hotel..after a super session with the psychiatrist..

 :Smilie:

----------


## e4excel

Hey john,

Didnt mean to offend you at all I just thought that you were helping me with the name for the second movie where I dont know the name of the movie..

Sorry just wanted to let you know that i checked the name and thought of mentioining that..  :Smilie: 

REgards
e4excel

----------


## JapanDave

> can you get Asahi here?



I believe you can, but they are expensive.

----------


## Philb1

I came across Local Hero last weekend. I saw it for the first & only time over 20 years ago. Now I'm looking forward to seeing it again & whether it was as good as my memory thinks it is. I like the soundtrack

----------


## Domski

If you haven't already go and see The Muppets. I'd had a rubbish day and was in two minds whether to go but it cheered me up no end.  :Smilie: 

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Don't need to - I work with them.  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

Wow, I wish I did!!!  :Smilie: 

Dom

----------


## Mordred

Don't ever watch The Human Centipede 2.

----------


## Domski

Don't watch the first one to be fair.

Dom

----------


## Mordred

You are probably right about that Dom but at least the first one had some sort of medical premiss to it.  The second was just down right nasty!  I can't believe I watched all of it on Netflix.

----------


## Domski

Second one is banned in the UK.

Dom

----------


## Mordred

Really???  I don't understand banning movies but meh!  Is "The Life of Brian" still banned in parts of the UK?

----------


## Domski

As far as I know anyone can now watch The Life Of Brian which can only be a good thing.

Dom

----------


## Domski

I tell a lie they let HC2 in after some cuts: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-15203870

Dom

----------


## Mordred

LoL, just seeing the guy from the movie makes me laugh.  I don't know how removing a couple minutes worth of the movie has made it "acceptable" according to the BBFC but whatever floats their boats I guess.

----------


## daddylonglegs

There's a list here of films banned or heavily cut by the BBFC, as it says Life of Brian was never banned by them but some local councils prevented cinemas from screening it - I saw it in my local cinema at that time (I was 14 and therefore technically too young to see it). It definitely corrupted me for the rest of my life  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

You're a very naughty boy  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

He's not - he's the formula messiah.

----------


## john55

Merlin , season5?!

----------


## Domski

Can't find that one on IMDB  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## Mordred

I first watched Life of Brian when I was about 14 or 15 and heard about its bannings and couldn't understand why!  Even now I don't understand the hoopla about it.

----------


## Mordred

I think I am going to have to do a Monte Python marathon this weekend.

----------


## Domski

I've got them all on dvd (and vhs)  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

I've got them on VHS!  I guess I am going to have to pull those classics into the modern era and by the DVDs.

----------


## e4excel

Has anyone seen the series "The Life and Adventures of Baron Trenck, by Baron Trenck "

Does anyone know about this?

----------


## Domski

Never heard of it. No details on Google either that I can see.

Dom

----------


## WasWodge

There are books, I don't know of any movies.

http://www.google.co.uk/webhp?source...5&ix=sea&ion=1

----------


## martindwilson

e4excel the second is "Mannequins Of Horror" in the film Asylum

http://www.britishhorrorfilms.co.uk/asylum.shtml

----------


## Mordred

Hahahaha, "Come to the asylum........TO GET KILLED!!!".  I am definitely going to have to check that one out!

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlRQPVhsmXY
looks like baron von trenk is a german tv series

----------


## e4excel

Thanks Martin & Paul...
Hope I get the other Movie too of whose name I do not know but know that there's a person who trains small 6-inch sized people to kill his enemies..
OLD ENglish Movie with a English COunty Touch..

----------


## martindwilson

e4excel i told you its  asylum follow the link i posted at post #73

----------


## e4excel

Dear Martin,

The German Series was right however the film I am looking for is picturised in CountrySide not the present era more-like the OLD English times maybe..
I had thought that maybe KIRK douglas was the villain however I checked all movies under his name and theres no such mention..
These small people are actually live people and not toys they are very small.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Amazon Women on the Moon. Classic.

----------


## john55

just 15' ....

http://www.youtube.com/user/yourfilm...R4tmFmI__en_us

----------


## Sren Larsen

About a year ago a new movie entered my personal top-5. "_The Concert_". It's french/russian, and this is not one of those "I watch foreign films thus I'm smart kinda suggestions"; it really is a funny, moving and brilliant film! It makes grown men cry...

----------

